# This one kills me.



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

That's hilarious!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute!!! At my house it is DH who is getting teased...at least he thinks its him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Fun!

Kara


----------



## Carter1601 (Mar 23, 2011)

Our entire family quoted this video for a solid month after we saw it. Too funny!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Just too cute, Dave.

Shirley H


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Cute!!! At my house it is DH who is getting teased...at least he thinks its him.


What I REALLY like about this one is that if you can find the original You Tube video, the dog just keeps coming up to the woman and being kind of whiney and demanding. It's cute, but typical dog behavior. What makes this so clever is that whoever did it scripted it entirely AFTER the original. So no one "made" the dog "do" anything.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So funny!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Karen this is what I like about this video. Unlike some of the "guilty" videos where the dog is deliberately made to feel uncomfortable.


----------

